
Integration Approaches for Micro Front Ends - GordonS
https://martinfowler.com/articles/micro-frontends.html#IntegrationApproaches
======
GordonS
This is the 2nd part of the Micro Frontends[0] article that was posted
yesterday

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20148308](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20148308)

